# OFA Brag for Little Giza:)



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Just got her Preliminary Report back!!!

Hips-excellent
Elbows-Normal

Doing the Hip Happy Dance!!!!

Also her brother Grotto's report-Good and Normal.
Congrats to Grotto's owner-Ted

Vikki


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

GRATS on that Excellent!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, EXCELLENT is a hard rating to get from OFA. I would be doing the dance too. Congrats.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

way to go


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanks Everyone)

Vikki


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

What wonderful news.


----------

